# Powder substrate fertilisers



## Dominic (3 Dec 2013)

I'm planning on using the john innes soil and capping it with 2-3 inches of moler clay, using a moderate light pressurised co2 setup.

Would it be worth using powder fertilisers also? (the stuff you see them sprinkle under the substrate on TGM videos) If so, what would be a cheap but effective type?


----------



## Alastair (3 Dec 2013)

Hiya. The products you see them using aren't fertilisers as such. More bacterial supplements for the substrate. Youd be more than happy with the john innes capped. 
I think one of the products used was looked into and turned out to be mostly silica.  The bacter100 might be ok. Or if you know of someone who has a filter already running... ask for the mulm from inside it and lay this down first. Then get the john innes on the capped planted and filled


----------



## darren636 (3 Dec 2013)

Bacter- is that some kind of microrrhyzal?


----------



## Dominic (3 Dec 2013)

i have several filters from other tanks, would this be okay? Do i just squeeze the mulm over the bottom of the tank and spread it out, then put the soil etc on?


----------



## Alastair (3 Dec 2013)

Dominic said:


> i have several filters from other tanks, would this be okay? Do i just squeeze the mulm over the bottom of the tank and spread it out, then put the soil etc on?


Yep


----------



## Dominic (3 Dec 2013)

Alright cool thanks  Is there any other things i should take into account that could benefit my setup?


----------



## three-fingers (4 Dec 2013)

darren636 said:


> Bacter- is that some kind of microrrhyzal?


Similar idea to mycorrhizal innoculation , but no fungi, just bacteria. And I don't think the selected bacteria strains in aquatic products have specific associations with plant roots per se, they are meant to create an overall healthy root environment.


----------

